# brake conversion



## spoker (Feb 21, 2019)

memory lane used to sell a bracket to convert a single speed frame to a 3 speed does anyone still have these?thanks


----------



## Gordon (Feb 21, 2019)

I believe those adapters were made by Weinmann.  I see people looking for them quite often, so I assume they are no longer in production.


----------

